# Heterometrus swammerdami



## Brian S (Apr 26, 2007)

Just got these today, wish me alot of luck with them. The pic looks like crap but they will not sit still


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 26, 2007)

How did you manage to get those?!  Congrats:worship: .  Be really nice if you can breed them .....a lot later


----------



## Mark Newton (Apr 27, 2007)

Isnt that meant to be the biggest species? Hard to come by are they? Good luck too.....


----------



## Brian S (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks and yes they are supposed to get really large. Right now my largest sp are a pair of Heterometrus longimanus and I cant imagine something getting bigger than they are LOL


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 27, 2007)

Congrats Brian. I'd love to get my hands on some of those scorpions. It's like the P.metallica of scorps, well kinda. Which one would you say is rarer? I'd probably say H.swammerdami, just because I don't hear of them much. 

Anyways, how many did you get?


----------



## Mark Newton (Apr 27, 2007)

Brian S said:


> I cant imagine something getting bigger than they are LOL


You'll need to register, collar and then take them for a walk.


----------



## hamfoto (Apr 27, 2007)

yeah, they're suppossed to be monsters...like P. dictator...they'll eat small dogs if given the chance.

Chris


----------



## Bayushi (Apr 27, 2007)

common name is land lobster or something close, right?

oh and you is a lucky bugger....  H swammerdami are on my list to get but will never have....


----------



## moose35 (Apr 27, 2007)

come on now bayushi.....brian could probally get 2 fossils to mate if he could get a sexed pair.
just from reading around on here. he seems really good.

 bayushi maybe brian will sell you some...hint...hint


----------



## cricket54 (Apr 27, 2007)

Thats funny Moose, and probably true about Brian! 

Sharon


----------



## Brian S (Apr 27, 2007)

LOL yes I hope someday I can breed them. I dont even know if I have a sexed pair or not. They are supposed to grow slow and I know they have a loooooong gestation of around 1 year.
If I can pull this off, they will be in the hobby to stay so keep your fingers and toes crossed


----------



## xVOWx (Apr 27, 2007)

My toe is cramping... and people think I keep flashing gang signs


----------



## LeilaNami (Apr 27, 2007)

I think it was H. trog was the longest scorp and H. swammerdami is supposed to be the largest in grams.


----------



## beetleman (Apr 27, 2007)

awesome scorps:clap: yeah, hopefully someday:worship:


----------



## compnerd7 (Apr 27, 2007)

Bayushi said:


> H swammerdami are on my list to get but will never have....


same, these are on my top 5 list to get, but i dought that will ever happen in the near future :wall:


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Apr 27, 2007)

hi brian,

i lost 2 youngs for no reason (i suspect is over humidity) already and i now still have 2 2nd instars ~ hope fully i can really wait through it till they grow! hahaha

good luck with them too! don forget to share experoence about them!.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 27, 2007)

Scorpfanatic said:


> hi brian,
> 
> i lost 2 youngs for no reason (i suspect is over humidity) already and i now still have 2 2nd instars ~ hope fully i can really wait through it till they grow! hahaha
> 
> good luck with them too! don forget to share experoence about them!.


Hey Walton,
Maybe between the 2 of us we will for sure have a pair. I'm willing to share in order to get these going


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Apr 28, 2007)

yeah sure  im in too !!!!!! hahahahha

by the way my best bet was a fresh mout 3rd instarm and dead, and another freshmoult 4th, and dead! ARRR!


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Apr 28, 2007)

Brian S said:


> LOL yes I hope someday I can breed them . . . If I can pull this off, they will be in the hobby to stay so keep your fingers and toes crossed


Crossed!  You'd better post a thread here if and when that happens.  Dibs!  



Brian S said:


> Thanks and yes they are supposed to get really large. Right now my largest sp are a pair of Heterometrus longimanus and I cant imagine something getting bigger than they are LOL


Neither can I -- I've got a monster of an _H. longimanus boreensis_, and I'm tempted to take up Mark on his suggestion to get a leash and take her for a walk.


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 28, 2007)

Brain and Mantids, How about some pictures of these monsters?:}


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Apr 28, 2007)

See my original thread.  

Scroll to the bottom for the best pics (sorry that none are in great focus -- it's hard holding a scorpion, spotlight, AND camera with only two arms :evil.


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 28, 2007)

That thing is huge!  Very nice, Mantids!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 28, 2007)

wow... VERY jealous BRian!! haha good for you! I wish you the best of luck and all the possible success in like 4 years when you might get some babies


----------



## limz_777 (Apr 29, 2007)

nice pick up , how big is he?


----------



## EAD063 (Apr 29, 2007)

Wasn't it George who had that huge colony going?  I wonder where all those went when he left....  (assuming it was him).


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Apr 30, 2007)

i believe he sold them to mostly european collectors, only geroge and Niko have broods of them


----------



## EAD063 (Apr 30, 2007)

That's unfortunate.


----------



## G. Carnell (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey

great news on the worldwide spread of H.swammerdami!

i sent my swams to two people in the UK, and my prize female is now Niko's
Nikos probably has a commercial breeding factory of them by now eh?  haha


----------



## Nikos (Apr 30, 2007)

well you know me George; breeding factory indeed but nothing commercial


----------



## Nikos (Apr 30, 2007)

EAD063 said:


> That's unfortunate.


what do you mean ?


----------



## Hedorah99 (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats. When i was still collecting scorps they were my "Holy Grail".


----------



## EAD063 (Apr 30, 2007)

vardoulas said:


> what do you mean ?


I'm from the united states, would have been nicer for them all to come here (in my mind), I'm just jealus, that's all .      George, reappear from the dead, good too see you, hope all is well.


----------



## Dennis1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Heterometrus swammerdami

Thanks Nikos . Hope you will get your animals healthy.


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Apr 30, 2007)

niko,

i think wat he mean was that none was sold to the US market i think :? right EAD063?

:?


----------



## EAD063 (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, I wish they all could have.  LOL


----------



## xVOWx (Apr 30, 2007)

EAD063 said:


> Yes, I wish they all could have.  LOL


Atleast we have more H. arizonensis in one square mile than there is in all of europe . (ya ya ya nothing compared to swam but still petty uncommon in europe I heard)


----------



## compnerd7 (Apr 30, 2007)

*it's ture*



xVOWx said:


> Atleast we have more H. arizonensis in one square mile than there is in all of europe . (ya ya ya nothing compared to swam but still petty uncommon in europe I heard)


;P _ _;P


----------



## vixen_star (Nov 19, 2008)

My mates dad who breeds has just managed to get hold of 3 of these and there are defo 2 different sexes in there!


----------

